# Bullhorn Bars Width



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm building up a parts-bin single-speed (my first such bike). One of the parts I don't have, and will need to buy, is a set of bullhorn bars. I'm wondering what width to get.

I'm six feet tall but have narrow shoulders. My main road bike is fitted with a set of 3T Ergonova Pro bars. They are the 42cm size, but that's measured at the ends of the flared drops. Up on the hoods, where my hands spend most of their time, they're more like 38.5-39cm wide, depending on exactly where I measure. These bars fit me perfectly, and feel great.

Is there a rule-of-thumb about the width of bullhorns vs. drop bars? What width bullhorns would y'all recommend?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I personally ride the same width, if not slightly narrower. I have 3T Rotundo bars in 44cm and ride a Nitto 42cm. Feels good.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

**bump**



Allez Rouge said:


> Is there a rule-of-thumb about the width of bullhorns vs. drop bars?


That's a really good question. I've been thinking about putting bullhorns on my grocery runner. I don't have any input, but will be curious to see what others have to say.

*bump*


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

If I had to make the choice I would go with bars that are the same width as my normal road bars.


----------

